# Togs and a sheep 10/4/09



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Got the ok from the wife after I made breakfast, did the dishes, changed baby's diaper x2, bought groceries, walked the dog and fed the baby. I was thinking about catfishing (Richmond, VA)but changed my mind at the last minute and drove down to the beach. I'm glad I did. The togs were out in force. I must have caught over 15. I was hoping for a limit of sheep too, but only found one.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice haul, i couldn't even get the dog to bite me yesterday


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Purdy wurk!*

Hey Rob. Nice fish man. I met you sunday evening. Me and my pops were in the Sea Pro CC. I gather those were the ones you said you caught earlier.
TIGHT LINES, FAIR WINDS, FOLLOWING SEAS.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I remember you. Yep these were the ones. Did you have any luck?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats on the haul.


----------

